# Conflict between resident, management company and tenants - advice how to handle



## Mers1 (23 Feb 2010)

A bit of an odd one.   A number of ressidents within our development have been receiving handwritten notes through their doors from one resident in particular (we are aware who it is).  This person is not on the management company nor have they asked to be part of it or the residents committee.  The notes are usually about someone breaking the houserules for example laundry on a balcony or laundry left outside if the property is groundfloor.  The notes became so bothersome, frequent and petty to one tenant of an apartment that they left.  

A new round of notes were sent recently about management fees and how they should not be paid as they were too high! this person asked the recipients to sign the notes and send them to the manging agent & company

Can anything be done about this?  The sad thing is this person is seriously mis-guided in their knowledge and no amount of explanation appears to get through.  The managing agent had been of no use in getting this sorted out.

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar problem.


----------



## Yorrick (24 Feb 2010)

Perhaps one approach would be to have the Management Company circulate correspondence in the form of a newsletter  to all owners in which they outline the work being done throughout the year. I know that this features at A.G.M.s but many people don't attend their A.G.M. 
Also indicate that if a resident/owner has a problem that they should direct it to the Managing Agent rather than by anonymous notes to owners. Most owners will be happy with this level of communciation once they can see where work is being done.
Unfortunately apartment complexes for some reason seem to attract saddos who behave in this manner. While they are a nuisance I think eventually people just put up with their peculiarities and live and let live.


----------



## 10amwalker (24 Feb 2010)

Is the person who is distributing these notes a member of the management company or are they renting ?


----------



## Padraigb (24 Feb 2010)

There are many varieties of awkward or difficult people, and I don't think there is one perfect solution to all such problems.

Depending on the powers and responsibilities given to the management company, I think it falls to them to try to deal with the situation. If people who receive the notes simply passed them to the management company, then a representative of the management company could contact the writer and explain in appropriate terms why the writing of notes like that is not acceptable. [By "appropriate terms" I mean in a form of language that takes account of the type of person being dealt with -- it might be somebody with a mental health issue, or an eccentric on a bizarre power trip, or somebody harbouring a grudge against "them".]

There are paths for escalation, such as injuncting the person, but I imagine that nobody wants to go there unless the position becomes really intolerable.


----------



## Mers1 (24 Feb 2010)

Thanks to all

10amwalker - the person owns the property

Padraigb - I agree totally, a basic letter was sent to the person, but I do think that there may be an issue of mental health all right.  they are really doing themselves no favours whatsoever, in actual fact two owners/residents have voiced that they will "deal" with them directly if they dont stop.

Just trying to stop it before it escalates any further.


----------



## shesells (25 Feb 2010)

We had an owner put notes in every unit  about 3 years ago about the management company, the directors (owner directors, including me) put together a response and delivered it within 24 hours. Every accusation in the note was false (the owner had no idea how management companies work or the difference between company and agent) and it was vital this was corrected immediately.

The owner didn't do it again!!


----------

